# Show me your INSIDES



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey Y'all,
I'm interested in knowing how the insides of your buildings look when only the outside is going to show. Is it neat & tidy or not so neat? Each time I do a scratch build or kit bash, I try to make the inside look neat and orderly, but I find myself not sticking to that rule too well because no one will ever see the inside. Of course I have done buildings where you can see through the front windows, and in that case, I generally make a partial diorama. 

So, what do your insides look like?

Thanks,
D.A.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My INSIDES are mostly black. I have used styrene and also
poster board for the walls and roofs. I also light my buildings.
You don't want the building to glow so I have used a couple
different techniques to have a 'black out". On store bought
plastic buildings I have used black electricians tape. The 
advantage is that you don't damage the 'glass' windows
with paint as would happen with the sometimes very
small access.

For scratch built I have used opaque card board glued inside
on one, black paint on another and a combination on
others. 

The end result is not something you'd want anyone to see
but the lighted building exteriors look nice.

I have one warehouse with open cargo bay doors. That building
is a khaki inside and shows a few skids with cartons on some
and trays of produce on others. It's an IGA food distributor.

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Big windows get something if they are easy to look into but, other than that, whatever it takes to keep the building together or to hide electronics or speakers...

My showiest would be this shop window I did with a child's flashy toy...


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

DonR said:


> My INSIDES are mostly black. I have used styrene and also
> poster board for the walls and roofs. I also light my buildings.
> You don't want the building to glow so I have used a couple
> different techniques to have a 'black out". On store bought
> ...


Don,
I've done basically the same thing to mine by using black 'scrapbooking' paper. That paper seems to be thicker than regular construction paper, plus you can get it in larger sheets. It's acid free, which probably doesn't matter one way or the other. Good idea on the black electrical tape. 
Thanks for your reply and ideas,
D.A.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> Big windows get something if they are easy to look into but, other than that, whatever it takes to keep the building together or to hide electronics or speakers...
> 
> My showiest would be this shop window I did with a child's flashy toy...


Shaygetz,
Good-looking window there! Yeppers, my big windows get something too; more or less a mini diorama. When I do that, I make a 'stage' with a small depth. I'll print-out a scene, then add a few people or a piece of furniture. The pic below of Salieri's Bar (O Scale) shows one I did with the 'stage.' 

Also, if I have an appropriate person to put in a window, I will make a small shelf on the inside, and glue the person looking out of the window. The 2nd pic shows poor old Pedro in the pokie.  



















Thanks for the reply and for posting a pic,
D.A.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Shay,

In that video, at first glance I thought that clothes pin was a jumper cable connector! 

What did Pedro do this time?


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Shay,
> 
> In that video, at first glance I thought that clothes pin was a jumper cable connector!
> 
> *What did Pedro do this time? *


Danny, Po' ole Pedro got busted for drunk and disorderly AGAIN! Seems he can't keep his mouth shut (drinkin & bad-mouthin). The Sheriff is a bad motor scooter!

LOL,
D.A.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Shay,
> 
> In that video, at first glance I thought that clothes pin was a jumper cable connector!


A great way to make modeling clamps for cheap...I take a bunch of old clothes pins to my bench top belt sander and sand them down to a point like the beak on a bird. They work very well--including as temporary circuit clamps


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I put a lot of detail in most of my HO buildings. Hope you can see in the windows


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

KAL5, Wow, you not only built structures, you made dioramas as well. Great detail. Did you make all of the inside accessories? Are all of your buildings dioramas? 
Thanks for posting,
D.A.


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

KAL5 your work is nuts! I guess after everything else is finished, time to move inside!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

*1957 Chevrolet Dealership*

Like I said in an earlier post, I generally don't decorate the insides unless I have a large window. I kit bashed an O Scale Chevrolet Dealership that had 2 huge windows, so I had to make a diorama. Here are a few pics:








I also painted the Salesman, and a friend of mine told me he looked like John Travolta! LOL




























Thanks,
D.A.


----------

